# corsair utility engine k70  rgb



## mics99 (24. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo.
Habe ein Problem beim installieren von der Software der K70 rgb.
Entweder es stürzt der Rechner beim installieren der Treiber ab. (Freeze).
Oder es gibt einen Verweis dass das Installationspacket fehlerhaft ist und rollt zurück.
hab versucht es mit Administration rechten zu installieren und auch die/ den USB Stecker gezogen. Versuchte install. mit USB 2.0 und 3.0 ohne erfolg. Die Version 1.3.7 hat noch funktioniert. Mit viel Glück wahrscheinlich. Selbst in win 10 tech prev. kommen die gleichen Fehler.  Ist mir in der Vergangenheit schon mit corsair vengeance 1500 Headset so gegangen wo man bei der Software install den USB Stecker ziehen muss sonst schmiert der Rechner ab.  Hab mich schon durch etliche Foren gekämpft.  Man kommt aber nirgends auf den Punkt.
Selbst in den versteckte Ordnern die corsair Informationen löschen bringt mir nichts mehr.
Bei Win 7 ohne Probleme.  win 8.1 x64  will es nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo mics99,

Bitte lade die Installationsdatei erneut herunter und installiere die Software erneut. Es hört sich etwas nach einer korrupten Installationspaket an. 

Win 10 wird unsererseits noch nicht offiziell unterstützt, da es noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Mit Win 7 oder 8.1 x32 & x64 sollte es aber absolut keine Probleme geben. Hast du zwischenzeitlich mal die FW der Tastatur aktualisiert?

Grüße


----------

